# What was your opinion of the old Plaza? How will you improve this one?



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Title.


----------



## Table (Aug 24, 2010)

I will improve it by asking lots of questions and getting tons of answers.


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2010)

it was alright till espionage started making shitty threads, it all fell from there


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2010)

My opinion was that I didn't give a single fuck.

My new opinion is that I shall take over this place and make it my own.




YO HOMES TO BELAIR


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 24, 2010)

The old Plaza was as meh, a place for a +1 usually. No one will make this new Plaza better.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 24, 2010)

Bring the old Plaza back  this place sucks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 24, 2010)

wait plaza gives you post count?


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2010)

No wait, I suddenly realised: I'm far too much of a lazy cunt.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2010)

i liked the old plaza, this new one is too uptight


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2010)

A place where I could +1 without reading the OP most of the time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> wait plaza gives you post count?



Yup, pretty much always has as long as I can remember.  Only the subforums have never given you post count.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2010)

From my occasional traversing into this settlement, I have observed that many a wildlife started to overload the habitat with their feces. While it was ignored at first, the feces' smell proved to be too much, especially when the Resisticus Unitarium species dumped their feces. 

I hope to improve this now desolate habitat by providing nice, healthy food for all the denziens, stuff that can stop diarrhea.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 24, 2010)

Rios said:


> A place where I could +1 without reading the OP most of the time.



Let's hope that never changes.


----------



## Iria (Aug 24, 2010)

I liked what the old Plaza had become, a state of lawlessness. Members talking about vaguely relevant news stories and their own personal/social issues. It was a forum completely devoid of personality. And it made me laugh.

Hopefully this one will be more goal oriented and less comical.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> i liked the old plaza, this new one is too uptight


You've been here 10 minutes, jesus christ.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2010)

It's so empty and quiet now  what happened to old, lively, cheerful plaza full of people?! 

//HbS


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty sure it will never change in the way one might want it to, from a staff perspective. The new cleaner version is going to be just like the other ones before it, unless the users that come to this section suddenly end up being amazing or something.


----------



## Momoka (Aug 24, 2010)

Old Plaza: Sucked. 


New Plaza: Will suck even more. Or will never exist. Depends on the attitude.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2010)

Shodai said:


> You've been here 10 minutes, jesus christ.





but srs


----------



## Momoka (Aug 24, 2010)

so...you're not gonna get banned?


----------



## Charizard (Aug 24, 2010)

I really just used it to +1 my postcount.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2010)

heavy handed tyranny from our mods.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2010)

to improve this new plaza: 

lock it, because all the topics can be covered by other forums, which makes this forum useless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Momoka said:


> so...you're not gonna get banned?



My thread requires more than a one word answer.

Also I believe that people find different charms to certain sections.  The old Plaza was probably liked by few, but there are always people who will look down on it.

I loved this place when it was the Konoha Off-Topic Bar and lounge, we spammed in threads yet also had great discussions.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2010)

Charizard said:


> I really just used it to +1 my postcount.



It seems like you still are, you slut cunt. You thought you could get away with that, didn't you?


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Easy postcount. Look at people's weird opinions on things. What more was necessary?


----------



## stardust (Aug 24, 2010)

The thing is Cara, the entirety of the plaza is like a stubborn shitstain on the forum's underwear. The only way it can be improved is by throwing it away, or possibly burning it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 24, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> it was alright till espionage started making shitty threads, it all fell from there



Pretty much this right here. With these new rules, there's gonna be far less lulz.

I think we should all fight The Man.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll support any change...for Plaza.


----------



## Elijah (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw nothing wrong with the old one.

You people bitch to much.


----------



## firefist (Aug 24, 2010)

At first it was cool.
Then it turned into a second Lounge.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 24, 2010)

lol nothing was wrong with it really.


----------



## Charizard (Aug 24, 2010)

Shodai said:


> It seems like you still are, you slut cunt. You thought you could get away with that, didn't you?



I not only thought I could get away with it, I actually did. because in responding to your post I recieve yet another +1.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2010)

Huh....when I first came on were you not in the red Charizard?


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Old one was meh.  New one is meh.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't really visit the old one a lot but the times I did were fun, it'll be missed


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 24, 2010)

This was a good thing. if you must have the +1,just post random comments like "uchihas know how to shake" in the battledome if you must. Favorite element thread, favorite summon, female character, lead female character, favorite female character besides Mei, Fav female character besides mei and Tsunade etc. And after 10 days, you can post in them again 

Thank god the "what's your favorite vegetable" threads are gone.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2010)

did espionage get banned? lol


----------



## Maxi (Aug 24, 2010)

The old plaza was pretty much a wild-life jungle with no nature rules (lol).

I'm not sure about this new one, but having read the rules it's gonna be far more harder to spam.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> to improve this new plaza:
> 
> lock it, because all the topics can be covered by other forums, which makes this forum useless.



This.

Plaza is just a step above the landfill.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2010)

Old plaza was such an excellent +1 post place.
Old old plaza (before Iriapocalypse) was actually pretty decent iirc.


----------



## Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't have any strong opinion of the old plaza, as I don't have one of the new plaza. It was/is good for the +1.


----------



## Fran (Aug 24, 2010)

It was terrible. Half-assed replies, most for postcount+1. Maybe it shuolda got merged with the lounge.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 24, 2010)

i loved the old plaza, tbh i like espionage's threads since it attracts attention and people do actually converse, u get shit loads of replies on his threads, hoping he makes more


----------



## Charizard (Aug 24, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Huh....when I first came on were you not in the red Charizard?



you've got me mixed up with another pok?mon.
I haven't been red since my newfag days.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 24, 2010)

It's a fascinating new twist. It'll be interesting to see if the stricter plaza survives for long before old plaza begins to show through...


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 24, 2010)

The old one was fun, until espionage came and infected it with AIDS and none of the mods did a damn thing.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope to improve this plaza by making more treads!


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I hope to improve this plaza by making more treads!



[YOUTUBE]ttvytBoHEG0[/YOUTUBE]

But yea I will try to write longer posts from now on


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 24, 2010)

> What was your opinion of the old Plaza?



Same as my opinion of this one.



> How will you improve this one?



I thought this was the improvement


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 24, 2010)

Rios said:


> But yea I will try to write longer posts from now on


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't have an opinion on the old Plaza and I don't have an opinion on this one. This will probably sound rude but I consider it attention seeking when people take drastic/loud steps to deal with a problem that only requires tweaking.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

if we keep Momo and espionage out, the plaza will do fine.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 24, 2010)

My retarded thread disppeared though...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

Right now its a bit early to say anything, but as long as this still increases my post count i dont care. Though im not so fond about stricter rules.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2010)

All I see now are 2 lounge sections....

No youtube threads, no picture threads....


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2010)

Old Plaza: Full of shitty threads. Had good ones too though. I felt it started getting kind of stale. 

New Plaza: Try to cut back on one liner posts. Read the OP and post something that hasn't already been stated. 

I also propose a fucking thread limit.

Edit: Ok, 2 thread limit. That's good.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 24, 2010)

it was shit. let's hope this one is better


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 24, 2010)

I almost forgot this place even existed

Old plaza was terrible though i don't have much hope for this "new" one either


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

All the new kids fucked up the old plaza


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

the cafe is just as much of a +1 post section as the Plaza
so are any of the other subforums
you can't get rid of mediocre posters unless you ban them
and you can't get banned for being mediocre, so derp
the only way to make a subforum great is to have good threads
the cafe gets good threads from the news
the liberries get good threads from manga
we have whole subforums based on a single series, and they have good threads
yet this place is notorious for poor threads and poor posts
whether it's always true or not is debatable, but the plaza will always carry that stigma
because it's too general, and when you can make a thread about anything
shitty topics are fair game
and as I said, shit posts come with them
that's probably just how it's gonna be with this general of a section
unless you ban mediocre people for being mediocre
which you can't, so derp

so my advice:
move threads of all shapes and colors that could fit into other sections to those sections
give warnings when you have to do this, saying it's unacceptable
people will gravitate to those other sections and posting of whatever will decrease
conglomerate threads into official threads
official food thread
official random storytiem thread
official espionage thread
merge all mediocre threads made by mediocre posters into those officially mediocre catch-all threads
cut down on people's chances to score easy +1 post
and finally, section ban people who flagrantly break the rules
and a plaza section ban, since it's a srs bsns postcunt section, should ban you from the Lounge and Blender as well
in short, pull out all the mod tricks of the trade and get strict
I hate to suggest it, but it honestly seems like it'd be the best possible choice for people srs about improving this place
which doesn't include me btw

so yeah


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2010)

but their not managing prisoners


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

and getting banned isn't going to jail


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2010)

Explain the court then


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2010)

nerds talking on the internet
there, I just explained everything about Konoha court


----------



## Lupin (Aug 25, 2010)

Your suggestions make the Plaza sound too strict really. The forum is here for people to discuss things.

PS. Mediocre threads are actually amusing. Sometimes.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

well everybody calls the plaza awful, so
it's either clean up the eyesore
or leave you guys your little mudpit to slosh around in


----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2010)

It's just the people really, and what we enjoy more


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Opinion of old Plaza:

Few redundant threads
some lulzy ones
Espionage threads

all in all: decent

How will you improve this one?
Make MOAR THREADS


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

Deweze said:


> It's just the people really, and what we enjoy more



but people say what you enjoy is awful
and you've even said that the plaza is just another Lounge
all I hear is whining that you might get in trouble
do you want people like Espionage and Hikawa out
or do you want them to run the section?
cuz it looks like you can only choose between one or the other
and if you're gonna kick those two out
you're gonna have to become more strict so that their faggotry is not allowable


----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2010)

lol not we as in ME

I meant we as in, people like momoka, and those other people. I'm bad with names


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

shit said:


> but people say what you enjoy is awful
> and you've even said that the plaza is just another Lounge
> all I hear is whining that you might get in trouble
> do you want people like Espionage and Hikawa out
> ...



Nobody is running this section except the moderators. 

What faggotry?  Take a look at the Plaza, all looks decent so far.

You can help it by reporting bad posters.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2010)

Does reporting moderators do anything?


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Opinion of old Plaza:
> 
> Few redundant threads
> some lulzy ones*
> ...



How are Espionage's threads good? They always end up getting spammed in


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Does reporting moderators do anything?



Guess they just have to ban themselves.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

this is a thread for the Lounge
I'll admit you're at least trying to have a topic
but really, this thread doesn't belong in a post count section


----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2010)

Threads like , asking about "you" are all lounge also.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, Deweze is right


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

shit said:


> this is a thread for the Lounge
> I'll admit you're at least trying to have a topic
> but really, this thread doesn't belong in a post count section



How does it belong in the Lounge?
It isn't asking about NF members in general, it's more about insult words and their usage. 

But yeah, I agree. the thread that irameT created, which asks more about members in general shouldn't be in the Plaza.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> How does it belong in the Lounge?
> It isn't asking about NF members in general, it's more about insult words and their usage.
> 
> But yeah, I agree. the thread that irameT created, which asks more about members in general shouldn't be in the Plaza.



the poll isn't srs
the responses are mostly spam
a typical on topic response is one word, either gay or stupid
it basically is asking about how you post, no matter how much you want to deny it
text book lounge thread


----------



## Icognito (Aug 25, 2010)

lol I only just noticed that it's been reborn


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


plaza is plaza


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Bleach said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> plaza is plaza



and 

shit is shit. 



No matter how much bleach you add to it, it's still poop.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 25, 2010)

Would be too much hassle, fine the way it is.


----------



## Fr?t (Aug 25, 2010)

You know what I think? I think there should be a subforum where you have to have a reputation as a good poster to be able to post. The rest of them, and the ones with bad reps are filtered out.

or, you know, everyone could stop whining about the quality of an internet forum.


----------



## Fr?t (Aug 25, 2010)

selena gomez > miley cyrus


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> selena gomez > miley cyrus



Justin Bieber>>Jason Mraz


----------



## Raizen (Aug 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Justin Bieber>>Jason Mraz



 Take that back.

Anyways, I'm still waiting for you to answer me. How are Espionage's threads good, in your opinion?


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> and
> 
> shit is shit.



shit is rapturous

Hikawa < You


----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2010)

So, should my death experiences thread be in the lounge also? It's kind of an edge-case I think, could belong in both.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 26, 2010)

Old plaza seems the same as the new one and i will improve it by posting every now and then in it lol.

I have spoken...


----------



## Momoka (Aug 26, 2010)

And now I lost hope in humanity. 


/thread


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 26, 2010)

Momoka said:


> And now I lost hope in humanity.
> 
> 
> /thread


why?? Why, Momoka?

/question


----------



## Fran (Aug 26, 2010)

What are my fucking thoughts on puberty.



 .   .   .


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 26, 2010)

Armpits said:


> What are my fucking thoughts on puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> .   .   .






Look, my thread is the only locked one in the Plaza, and I was being serious...



Somebody give me a thread topic, and it'll get spammed.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 26, 2010)

I like how they don't think before making these changes


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

It's alright I guess.

There was  certain "buzz" feel about it no longer here anymore, but meh...*shrugs*


----------



## Rubi (Aug 26, 2010)

There's a difference?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, i'm only here for the convos now. I'm not too sure what the lounge is for anymore.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 27, 2010)

Whats its spossed to be anyways?

Like random discussion of things I would think, lots of topics are closed cause mods marked em as "spam" or "useless".

Lots of people I think want serious discussion maybe, but its a fourm its spossed to be fun not so serious


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 27, 2010)

New Plaza seems more dull somehow.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm just answering questions and don't look at what style or sort of questions the topics are supposed to be about.  I simply give an input to a question and be on my way onto the next topic (unless someone responds directly to me, which rarely happens though).
I'm indifferent to it and I can't say I'm improving much upon it.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 28, 2010)

Old plaza?


----------



## jux (Aug 28, 2010)

there was an old plaza
/newfagness


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 28, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Old plaza?





jux said:


> there was an old plaza
> /newfagness



Old Plaza>>>>


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a new plaza?


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 28, 2010)

* see above post


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2010)

We need more Mider T threads.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 28, 2010)

his threads are shit though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2010)

The old plaza was filled with disease.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 28, 2010)

...Isn't it the same thing? Still a section people in the blender make fun of. Or something. I don't get you assholes anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> New Plaza seems more dull somehow.



Because of less threads from you know who.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 30, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Because of less threads from you know who.



Lord Voldemort???


----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2010)

Hahahaha,

Funny, if anything I brought light to the plaza.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

If anything, you ruined the Plaza.  It's your, Hikawa, Rick, and Momoka's fault the old one was archived.

Though without Zaru-like moderation, it'll just digress again.  It was never as bad as it was last month before you guys came along.  You idiots still don't get it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Though without Zaru-like moderation



I think every new plaza mod in the history of NF barring Blind Itachi came in here with the intent of killing spammers and creating a wonderful haven of plaza posting.

Needless to say, the plaza regulars make you give up after a while. Every single mod gave up.

It's like trying to sprinkle a cesspool with perfume to make it smell better. 


Not saying the plaza is a cesspool, it's an average section.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

^You kept at it a little longer than everyone else did though, though who's to say what it would have been like had Hollie not been promoted to Smod.

Long story short, nice Holliecaust, easier to see who'd doing what, and this  is bound to become used more if there is an incentive too.


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2010)

I find it funny that Mider T blames all the faults on the hand that feeds him.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 31, 2010)

it was gay then it's pretty gay now the topics of discussion are just so homosexual


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good thing I double checked the new Plaza rules. Was just about to make another thread, but then remembered they'll give you a one-day ban for making more than two in a single day.


----------



## Cocatrola (Aug 31, 2010)

It hasn't changed all that much?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Lord Voldemort???



Try harder man.


----------



## Momoka (Aug 31, 2010)

No more Espionage


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I find it funny that Mider T blames all the faults on the hand that feeds him.



Do you even know what you're talking about?


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2010)

For another _6 days_

BAHWAHHHAWHAHWHAWHAWHAWHAHWHWAHWAHWAWHAHAHAHHAHAWHWAHW


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I find it funny that Mider T blames all the faults on the hand that feeds him.



You're making no sense.  Good job on displaying your stupidity to the new Plaza.


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2010)

dude what are you talking about??


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

And thanks for proving my point.


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2010)

how the hell did I just prove your point?


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 31, 2010)

Espionage said:


> how the hell did I just prove your point?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Good thing I double checked the new Plaza rules. Was just about to make another thread, but then remembered they'll give you a one-day ban for making more than two in a single day.



In all honesty that punishment doesn't sound all that threatening.


----------



## Hikawa (Aug 31, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> In all honesty that punishment doesn't sound all that threatening.



No, it doesn't. 

Still don't want a ban, however.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2010)

It's more to cut down on people making lots of pointless threads.  If you were to make 3 high quality threads nothing would be done.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah,

and if some mods didn't make shitty ass decisions.


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really make threads here, but it looks like more of the same. Less of those threads Hollie was mentioning, though.


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 1, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> It's more to cut down on people making lots of pointless threads.  If you were to make 3 high quality threads nothing would be done.



Oh I see.

That's not too bad then. 

The only issue, creating a "high quality" thread. Hard to do sometimes...


----------



## Sillay (Sep 4, 2010)

Espionage said:


> yeah,
> 
> and if some mods didn't make shitty ass decisions.



Telling us how your sister "told" everyone about your daily buttsex does not count as a quality thread.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

it was more interesting in the past, when you can see a page with only legitimate posts we can actually discuss. nowadays, spam is everywhere. i don't exactly know how to make the plaza better because i don't make threads too often. but i do know that we should all leave the spam out of this place.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

Look at this state of it already!


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 10, 2010)

It's better. Somebody rated all the threads..


----------



## Mello Yellow (Sep 14, 2010)

"What was it like before," Mello asks rhetorically because she doesn't actually expect anyone to answer.


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2010)

Do Green M&M's make you horny?


----------

